# Get your SycamorePride.com fix on your mobile phone!



## Jason Svoboda

Do you own an iPhone, BlackBerry, Android or Nokia phone and wish you could surf SycamorePride.com without worrying about the forum scrolling all over the place? Well, now you can with the help of Tapatalk. We've installed and activated the TapaTalk plug-in here on the forums and tested it out ourselves... it's sweet!

What you'll need to do is download the appropriate app for your supported mobile device. Once you've download the app, launch it and search for SycamorePride.com in the Tapatalk directory -- it's quick and easy. There is a nominal fee for the iPhone app if you wish to be able to post (the read-only app is free) but I'm told the app on Android is totally free. Check it out and let us know what you think! 

*What is Tapatalk?*

Tapatalk is a forum app for iPhone, BlackBerry, Android and Nokia. The app provides super fast forum access to any vBulletin, IPBoard, phpBB and SMF forums that have activated Tapatalk. Forum owner can download the free plug-in to activate Tapatalk in your forum. 

*URL: *http://www.tapatalk.com


----------



## Callmedoc

Apple's are for boxing fans AKA uneducated JK MORGAN LOL


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

I have browsed the site with a crackberry and it's tough to do... Much better when I use my I-Pod Touch which is pretty much your basic I-Phone without the phone...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Well, I'm gonna be installing Tapatalk today and need some folks to test it out.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

On my I touch or on my Crack Berry? I am going to be around most of the afternoon let me know when it's live.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Morgan said:


> On my I touch or on my Crack Berry? I am going to be around most of the afternoon let me know when it's live.


According to their website, they support iPhone, Blackberry, Android and Nokia. The website is below for more information. I have installed it on our site now, so if you test it out, please let me know how it works.

http://www.tapatalk.com/


----------



## Superfan312

Pretty cool, except I have to pay for the iPhone app to use it.


----------



## Superfan312

*Re: Does anyone own an iPhone, Blackberry or Android?*

This is a test from my iPhone.


----------



## True Blue

99.99% of the time I'm on here, it is with my Blackberry Storm.  I don't really mind it.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Superfan312 said:


> This is a test from my iPhone.


So you paid the $2.99 for their app? Is it easy to use?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Morgan, did you give this a whirl? Comments?


----------



## Superfan312

*Re: Does anyone own an iPhone, Blackberry or Android?*

Yea, I did. Yea, it seems pretty easy to use. Using it now...


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Jason Svoboda said:


> Morgan, did you give this a whirl? Comments?



Jason I have not downloaded the app. yet. I have to download the app. to be able to try it out correct? If yes, I will download asap. to give it a whirl. Let me know!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Superfan312 said:


> Yea, I did. Yea, it seems pretty easy to use. Using it now...


Sweet. I read about it and figured with the emergence of mobile phones being the center piece of communications of many, it only made sense to add it.


----------



## Eleven

Would love to access the site from my Blackberry Tour...
I have tried, but the screen is pretty small.
I'll check it out.


----------



## Eleven

Downloaded the app... read the forum... tried to post a reply to this thread, but it didn't finish.  I'll try again later.

Navigates very nicely though.. and pretty quickly.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Eleven said:


> Downloaded the app... read the forum... tried to post a reply to this thread, but it didn't finish. I'll try again later.
> 
> Navigates very nicely though.. and pretty quickly.


Does the Blackberry app cost $2.99 like the iPhone app does?


----------



## xfactor9600

Works very nice for me Svo...

Let's say hypothetically that I knew of another site that would be great for this program. How much would said application and such cost?


----------



## Eleven

Jason Svoboda said:


> Does the Blackberry app cost $2.99 like the iPhone app does?



No, but it's in Beta... probably will eventually.


----------



## sycamores2

Its pretty easy to use off of my ipod touch.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Just bumping this back up for folks that may have missed it.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

So handy... Sitting on the porch posting from my iPod Touch.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Jason Svoboda said:


> So handy... Sitting on the porch posting from my iPod Touch.



You gotta download an app. or what?


----------



## Sackalot

downloaded tapatalk beta...it sucks.  Deleted it after trying to post and it not letting me.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Sackalot said:


> downloaded tapatalk beta...it sucks. Deleted it after trying to post and it not letting me.


Sack, you'd have to read to realize that there are two versions. One, the free version, only lets you read. The paid version, $2.99, lets you also have the ability to post. At least that's how it works in the Apple store.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bumping this up. I know some of you like myself use it.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Just upgraded the site to the newest version. I know there were some quirks before, but they appear to be fixed in my brief testing.


----------



## Eleven

I have been having "stuck" "loading...." messages.
Can't read the posts anymore...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Eleven said:


> I have been having "stuck" "loading...." messages.
> Can't read the posts anymore...


Try signing out and back in. I got the same from time to time before the upgrade.


----------



## Eleven

That seems to have worked!
AND I can post from my phone now!!!  Yeah!!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Sweet. Working great for me too. This post is from my iPod touch.


----------



## Eleven

Mine from Blackberry..


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bumping this up for our newer members.

To the existing users, I just upgraded the latest serverside code for the plugin. Let me know if you run into any issues.


----------



## Sycamore624

Will have to try it out today


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Using taptalk right now! Had it on my phone for a month or so now! It makes life easy!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Just curious but for those not on Apple platform, how much does it cost in your app store. I was told this weekend there is no longer a free Android version.


----------



## Eleven

I Think it's $2.95 for Android..
It's still free on Blackberry, but it's in beta.  I saw the app on LoyalAlum's iphone and was REALLY impressed with it on that device... BlackBerry's app is very weak still, so I would be upset if I paid $$ for it.


----------



## egc1985

what exactly is the benefit of having it tapatalk?  i can read and post on this site from my phone without it.


----------



## Eleven

It puts it in a MUCH easier to read format.
Ask LoyalAlum, he was doing the same thing until I talked him in to downloading it.
You also don't have to log in all the time... think of the difference between the facebook app and pulling up facebook the website on your phone.

It's primarily about the real-estate available on the screen... Apps know that it is limited, so they present the website in different ways to make it easier to read and navigate by phone.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Example screenshots: http://handheld.softpedia.com/progScreenshots/Tapatalk-RO-iPhone-Screenshot-109526.html


----------



## xfactor9600

Jason Svoboda said:


> Just curious but for those not on Apple platform, how much does it cost in your app store. I was told this weekend there is no longer a free Android version.



Not sure about IOS, but the WebOS version is 2.99


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Apple platform was $3.99 I think - not any more than that. It has worked very well, glad I downloaded it!


----------



## xfactor9600

Does anyone know if tapatalk is in the Blackberry app catalog? If it is, what is it called?


----------



## Eleven

I don't think so... it's still in beta (therefore still free, but nowhere near as good as the Apple version)
Open a browser and go to:  www.tapatalk.com/bb
Pick your OS and it will download over the air..


----------



## Eleven

Tapatalk folks are making serious progress with their re-development of the BlackBerry app!!
It is REALLY nice.

Download over the air here:  www.tapatalk.com/bb


----------



## Eleven

Tapatalk is now for sale on the Blackberry App Store!  Beta program is over and the application is pretty nice.

Sent from my BlackBerry 9630 using Tapatalk


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

TapTalk for IPhone is really brilliant - I check the forms daily from my cell phone and often make posts from my phone! Great app, glad we have it available to us.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Updated to the latest code last night.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> TapTalk for IPhone is really brilliant - I check the forms daily from my cell phone and often make posts from my phone! Great app, glad we have it available to us.


Yep, I use it on my iPad. It's fantastic. Will be very helpful come football season when I can post from the stadium.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bump.


----------



## Callmedoc

Really enjoy tapatalk outside of it's small bugs occasionally


----------



## agrinut

Dgreenwell3 said:


> Really enjoy tapatalk outside of it's small bugs occasionally



Agreed makes it easy to read and follow the threads.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Monthly bump.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Tap Talk is pretty sweet - if you don't have it you ought to invest in it. I have a couple different forums that I use TapTalk for. It's a nice tool for me to have when I am in the tree stand for hours on end, beats watching the Squirrels run around - I swear they have an infinite amount of energy. Its like they are on crack...


----------



## Eleven

It's 10x better on Android than it is on the Blackberry....  Very nice application and well worth the $3


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Bumping this up - the App has a new update for the IPhone that has some really nice features. If you are looking to access sycamorepride from you phone I highly recommend this App.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Upgraded to the newest Tapatalk version for vBulletin 4. Let me know if you experience any problems. I know there is going to be another update coming soon that will allow for push notifications on the Apple devices.


----------



## agrinut

Jason Svoboda said:


> Upgraded to the newest Tapatalk version for vBulletin 4. Let me know if you experience any problems. I know there is going to be another update coming soon that will allow for push notifications on the Apple devices.



Looks great! Tapatalk is an amazing app.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bump.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Tapatalk has been updated.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bumping this up for the newer members.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Upgraded to the latest Tapatalk version. Not sure what they fixed.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Tapatalk has now been removed. I just spent the last 30-45 minutes fixing the site because of a security flaw that allowed a file overwrite. For those of you that used it, I do apologize but I can't continue to keep it active knowing the potential issues.

There is a lightweight forum link you can try on your mobile: http://www.sycamorepride.com/archive/index.php

I don't know how well it works or doesn't unfortunately.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

I just posted from it. So keep your sorry. And that link you posted flat out sucks.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> I just posted from it. So keep your sorry. And that link you posted flat out sucks.



My guess is it will eventually quit working once all of their shit syncs.

And you suck. Sorry about that. You sucking, that is.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Jason Svoboda said:


> My guess is it will eventually quit working once all of their shit syncs.
> 
> And you suck. Sorry about that. You sucking, that is.



Now it doesn't work... What the hell?! 

This site already gets so much traffic. How am I supposed to follow game threads now??


----------



## Jason Svoboda

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Now it doesn't work... What the hell?!
> 
> This site already gets so much traffic. How am I supposed to follow game threads now??



I'll see if there happens to be a free mobile style available. If not, it's probably time to close up shop. You're like one of 5 people keeping the place going.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Jason Svoboda said:


> I'll see if there happens to be a free mobile style available. If not, it's probably time to close up shop. You're like one of 5 people keeping the place going.



I kinda agree... People don't care. 

Our basketball team still practices in the arena. We've got earmarked state funds on the table and we can't get a renovation passed through. People want Lansing fired but can't name a coach in the last 30 years that has left this job for a bigger/better D1 head coaching job. 

We toe the line with football year over year. Build a practice field that's got weeds growing in it now. Build a new locker room. Put in new lights. Band-aids don't fix broken bones.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> I kinda agree... People don't care.
> 
> Our basketball team still practices in the arena. We've got earmarked state funds on the table and we can't get a renovation passed through. People want Lansing fired but can't name a coach in the last 30 years that has left this job for a bigger/better D1 head coaching job.
> 
> We toe the line with football year over year. Build a practice field that's got weeds growing in it now. Build a new locker room. Put in new lights. Band-aids don't fix broken bones.



It's interesting. At one time, I thought we were turning the corner and then we just fell down again.

In 2012, there was a swell surrounding Sycamore athletics and by Summer of 2013, it was done. Hell, even a lot of the "die hard" folks have quit posting here. If you've lost the casual fans and those guys, it's an uphill battle. I really feel for the folks at State trying to make shit happen. Luke Martin has been producing amazing content since his arrival and I don't see anyone reporting it on their social media like I used to see.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

For those of you that use mobile... I found a mobile-friendly style. Please give it a try. I'll be tweaking it a tad -- changing the logo but I tested it on my iPhone and it seemed to be decent.


----------



## Gotta Hav

Jason Svoboda said:


> It's interesting. At one time, I thought we were turning the corner and then we just fell down again.
> 
> In 2012, there was a swell surrounding Sycamore athletics and by Summer of 2013, it was done. Hell, even a lot of the "die hard" folks have quit posting here. If you've lost the casual fans and those guys, it's an uphill battle. I really feel for the folks at State trying to make shit happen. Luke Martin has been producing amazing content since his arrival and I don't see anyone reporting it on their social media like I used to see.



The Luke Martin work has been FIRST CLASS.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Back to the original topic... anyone else used the mobile style yet? I used it all day at work and it seems to work well once you figure out the controls. I'm changing the graphics from the drab bluegreen color to orange so they stand out and hope to have them all done today.


----------



## meistro

Jason Svoboda said:


> It's interesting. At one time, I thought we were turning the corner and then we just fell down again.
> 
> In 2012, there was a swell surrounding Sycamore athletics and by Summer of 2013, it was done. Hell, even a lot of the "die hard" folks have quit posting here. If you've lost the casual fans and those guys, it's an uphill battle. I really feel for the folks at State trying to make shit happen. Luke Martin has been producing amazing content since his arrival and I don't see anyone reporting it on their social media like I used to see.



I still check the site about every day, just haven't had time to post lately because work is really busy. I'd agree, Luke Martin is doing some really good stuff. I follow baseball and football, but basketball is my sport and once hoops season comes, I'll be on more. To be honest, I need a break from some of the petty bickering that some on here like to do. Love the site, keep up the good work Jason!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

meistro said:


> To be honest, I need a break from some of the petty bickering that some on here like to do. Love the site, keep up the good work Jason!


The problem with this theory is it's the common stance from everyone -- always the same complaint. It's also a logical fallacy because the only way to break the perceived problem is if all of those people counter with positive posts. It'll drown out the few negative posts the site gets. The problem is everyone has gone silent so that's the only view you get. 

That said, the site is getting fewer and fewer daily posts. There is going to be a point because of that where I'll be forced to make a hard decision whether to keep the place open or not. Hope everyone takes heed to that because you're going to be stuck with 140 characters or Facebook if this place goes.


----------



## treeman

Jason Svoboda said:


> you're going to be stuck with 140 characters or Facebook if this place goes.



I know you don't heart it enough Jason but I really do appreciate you and this site! outside of my email it is my most visited site, it would be terrible to watch it go. 

I know you have done a lot of campaigns etc. to bring some publicity to this site. Was there anything that you have done in the past that you think worked very well or didn't work at all?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

treeman said:


> I know you don't heart it enough Jason but I really do appreciate you and this site! outside of my email it is my most visited site, it would be terrible to watch it go.
> 
> I know you have done a lot of campaigns etc. to bring some publicity to this site. Was there anything that you have done in the past that you think worked very well or didn't work at all?



Nope, nothing has worked. I've tried pretty much every advertising platform possible all with awful results. Word of mouth is really the only thing that has worked but the reality of the situation is there just aren't many Sycamore fanatics that take it to the point of message board participation. Those that have that level of fandom that I know (that are alumni) are members of IU, Purdue or Notre Dame forums.


----------

